# NASA To Send Another Rover To Mars



## mosaix (Dec 4, 2012)

NASA has plans to send another rover, based on Curiosity technology, to Mars in 2020.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-20603689


----------



## J-Sun (Dec 4, 2012)

I wouldn't count on any future projects until we (the US) get the budget mess straightened out. But as a projected thing, it's nice to hear. I worry about a "been there, done that" public response (because I'm not immune to it myself) and, other than new instruments, they're not really clear on how this mission would exceed the current one but, as long as it contributes to the continuing conquest of Mars , it sounds good. Thanks for passing it on.


----------



## Vertigo (Dec 5, 2012)

Indeed, lets hope that come the time the cash is available.


----------



## Galacticdefender (Dec 5, 2012)

As of right now, all I can say is this: Help us Elon Musk, you're our only hope!  

I think the first man on Mars will be from a private corporation, like SpaceX. The government missed their chance I think. Not until the privatization of space is in full swing will the government recognize the value of space exploration. Only then will NASA get significantly more cash.


----------



## Harpo (Jan 31, 2013)

Opportunity has been exploring Mars for over nine years now - the longest operational Mars Rover has travel over 22 miles on the planet's surface.

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/01/130122163854.htm

By 2020, Opportunity might still be going strong.  Who needs another Rover mission?


----------



## Vertigo (Jan 31, 2013)

I believe there is a European and Russian rover going up before the next NASA mission called ExoMars: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ExoMars
and http://exploration.esa.int/science-e/www/area/index.cfm?fareaid=118

I believe the main difference is that Curisoity is looking for evidence that conditions for life on mars are present or have been present in the past. Whilst the ExoMars expedition is looking for direct evidence of life past or present. It includes a drill that can take samples up to 2m below the surface where it is thought primitive life is more likely to be able to survive.


----------

